
Don’t Use Huawei Phones, Say Heads of FBI, CIA, and NSA – The Verge - Osiris
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/14/17011246/huawei-phones-safe-us-intelligence-chief-fears
======
supergirl
very trustworthy sources ...

